
Cactus (Crowdsourced Decisions; Beta) - darweshsingh
http://cactustheapp.com
======
darweshsingh
Hey guys: I'm working on an app (will enter beta very soon) that lets users
post polls and vote on them. Atm it's a bit rudimentary (UI will change, push
notifications will be added, gamification features upcoming, etc.), but I'd
love to get it out to you bunch asap and see what happens. The link above will
let you look at the app and register for the beta.

Note: I'm planning _two_ sweepstakes. If you register now, you'll be entered
into a sweepstakes, and if you happen to register later on, you'll be entered
into a sweepstakes with a smaller prize. So, register now! Feedback is
welcome. Thanks again!

~~~
nikolay
I see a blank screen.

